

Contents of the Voyager Golden Record - tosh
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contents_of_the_Voyager_Golden_Record

======
tosh
The content is quite fascinating. Unfortunately the information in the article
is quite sparse. Shouldn't all the content be available in the public domain?

